# Field Archery Setups



## I3ullsEyE

I'm looking at getting into field archery. Can you guys post some pics of your bows and how they are setup. Could I even use a bow setup for 3D. It sounds like 50-60lb limbs are going to be a bit much.


----------



## Brown Hornet

there really is no difference other then arrow size for the most part or type of shaft....say a Navigator instead of a Fatboy.

I shoot the same type of setup for....indoors, field and 3D...just different arrows and aiming reticle.

I will post pics later....


----------



## tabarch

I3ullsEyE said:


> I'm looking at getting into field archery. Can you guys post some pics of your bows and how they are setup. Could I even use a bow setup for 3D. It sounds like 50-60lb limbs are going to be a bit much.


The big difference in your equipment depends on how well you handle shooting the 112 shots that a 28 target field round has opposed to a 20 or 30 shot 3-d round. Most people I know shoot bows that are 50-60lb. draw for field but there are also people who use 40lb bows and also 70lb bows. The setup is what you like to shoot and what accessories you like so there is no set way of doing it. But being as you asked my setup is [ now that I have gotten my new field bow]Martin Mystic set at 54 lbs. draw, 30" poston main stab., 7" Poston side bar, Sureloc sight bar with a 5power shrew scope. Don't have a pic but if nessasary I will post one if you want.
Terry


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here you go...

Martin S4 Mag with Furious cams
28.25" draw 59-60lbs
CJ ANTS EVO II sight
CR Apex Target Housing (1.25) w/ DY Optics 4X or 6X
Easton X10 stab 33"
Easton X10 side rod 12"
Easton ACC 3-39 w/110 up front 175 Flex Fletch
Brite Site Pro Tuner w/ Martin mount
Stan SX2 release

This is what I am shooting RIGHT NOW....but the bow will change to a Martin Mystic sooner or later...hopefully sooner then later....and the arrows will get changed to 430 Easton Navigators this week....everything else will stay the same ALL summer unless I go back to shooting a hinge release....


----------



## IGluIt4U

PSE Mach Pro NRG single cam
29" 59lbs
TT dropaway
CJ Ants Evo II with BriteSite Scope and 3/8" XView lens
or CR Apex and a Truspot 8x 3/8grind lens
Posten SlimJimzz (30" main, 8" sides)
GT UL 400's with mini blazers

soon to be a Martin Mystic, furious cam
28.5", 60lbs
Same as above except......
Brite Site Pro Tuner with Martin mount
CT Cheetahs with FlexFletch 2.25" vanes... 



Here is the present setup...


----------



## Brown Hornet

Wow...130 views

and only two setups listed....:embara:

what do you all do throw your arrows at the targets....:doh:


----------



## VA Vince

S4 with furious cams and elite limbs X-system
29 3/4" draw @ 54lbs
ACC 3-39 with 100 grain points and 1.75FF
Tru-ball Axcell with CR scope and 4X DY lense
TT spring steel
Doinker stab
Stan micro III release


----------



## Brown Hornet

VA Vince said:


> S4 with furious cams and elite limbs X-system
> 29 3/4" draw @ 54lbs
> ACC 3-39 with 100 grain points and 1.75FF
> Tru-ball Axcell with CR scope and 4X DY lense
> TT spring steel
> Doinker stab
> Stan micro III release


How are you liking the vanes?


----------



## Po_Boy

You want more setups BH. :tongue:

S4 mag Mini M-Pro
28 1/2" and 59#
Gold Tip CAA's
Limbdriver rest
Copper John ANTS Evo2 
Extreme X3D Scope with 3X lense and Blue fiber up pin
Stan SX-2
Controll Freak front and side stabs.


----------



## kidnutso

I am shooting BHFS this year:

PSE Shark

NRG Hybrid Cams
50 - 60 pound limbs (set at 55 pounds)
5 pin PSE F22 Sight
Doinker - Power Bar 11.5 inch stablizer (16.1 oz)
Easton Lightspeed 500 Arrows

28 inches
Mini Blazer Vanes
Uni-bushing inserts w/Easton g nocks
90 gr. Easton RPS Target Points

Stan Super X Quattro Thumb Release


----------



## Arrow

I have no pictures, but here is my setup:

Martin S4 Elite
Sure Loc Supreme with .5 Sure Loc Scope (35 mm)
Cavalier Elite Rest and Master Lock Plunger
Archery Kinetics 30" stabilizer
Cavalier Elite Tab (finger flinger)
Easton FMJ Navigator 400s. AAE 1.6 fletch.

Arrow


----------



## Ode1891

*Bowhunter Freestyle*

This is my bow for field and indoor. To use for hunting, I would replace the Doinker with an SCoil. Oh yeah, it was the only doinker in stock at the time too.

Mathews Ovation set at 57 pounds and 31" Draw Length. It's either an 03 or 04. Extremely smooth draw . 

Shrewd Grip.

Copper John 5-pin site becuase I can easily find pins in several sizes; .019, .029 etc. 

This particular Doinker stabilizer because it's <12" long, so I can shoot BH class and it can support the bow. 

I use my hunting arrows, CX400s that weigh 407 grains. For indoor, I drop to one pin and shoot XX78's and or X-7's in 2315. 

Regarding your question about multiple uses, absolutely yes, you could easily transition any bow for all forms of target shooting. When you spend the time to set up a magnifying micro adjustable $300 sight, I doubt that you'd want to tear it apart evry 6 months and change the set up though.


----------



## CHPro

No pix here either, but if a listing is okay here goes:

Hoyt UltraElite, XT3000 limbs w/ C2 Cam & 1/2 - about 29.5" draw, 54#
TrophyTaker SpringSteel1 w/ .010 narrow launcher
StringWorks custom bowstrings/cables
Sure-Loc Supreme
Specialty aluminum scope housing and 8x lens and hooded SuperPeep (3/64" no clarifier)
Specialty UltraElite Stix w/ tuning rod
Carter Ember 1
Easton 470 X10 ProTours, 28.5", 100gr ss points, 187 FlexFletch vanes, pins w/ McKinney pin nocks
Carter Can offset using a ProPoints offset bar
Vortex Vipers
FIST quiver to carry all the stuff

>>-------->


----------



## itchyfinger

I'm trying desperately to get this setup together.

Apex7 60-70lbs w/ apex cam. 27in DL
Easton ACC 3-39 or 3-49 w/ flex fletch 1.75's (not ordered yet)
Doinker abomb carbon 27in main with 8in v bars (not ordered yet)
Golden Key Premiere rest with prongs
Axcell 4500 sight w/ Britesite Vegas Top Gun Scope and 6x frosted lens.
Carter 2 shot release (might go with a pure BT)

I have not really decided what draw weight I'll be shooting, I can handle a bit more with the single cam bow but it's hard to say How I will hold until my stabs come in. It holds great around 63ish pounds any more and I see too much movement in the scope but the bow feels better during release with more pounds. :noidea: I need strings badly so I'm not pushing hard on goodies until I get some fresh ones :wink:


----------



## swerve

*Mystic Set up*

08 Martin Mystic Elite
Furious X
56 lbs
Extreme 6x
Sure-Loc
AEP Stabilizers
Easton Navigator 480
"28.25" DL


----------



## mdbowhunter

No pics for me either. Yet...:wink:

My BHFS set-up:

'06 Hoyt Ultra Elite or '06 Pro Tec (haven't decided)
XT2000 limbs
Cam & 1/2, 75% let-off
51#
28"-28.5" DL
Trophy Taker arrow rest
Spott Hogg Hunter Hogg-It sight
10.5" Carbon 3-D Doinker stabilizer
27" A/C/E 520 w/100 grain points
4 finger Stan release


----------



## Melthuselah

No pictures here either but my set up is 
04 Hoyt Pro Elite (camo) my hunting bow too.
trophy taker rest
Sure lock supreme with brite site 4x lens
ACC 3-18 fletched with 1 7/8 Flex Fletch vanes
Carter Lockjaw 2000 (index finger release)


----------



## Dave T

You don't want to see a picture of my set up...it's a recurve, and a Barebow one at that. Talk about the step child of field archery - LOL.

Dave


----------



## Short Draw

2005 Hoyt Protec with String Logic strings and harness at 49-50 pounds and 23.5 inch DL.

Golden Key premier rest with a BEST metal .010 launcher

An old 28 inch brandless aluminum stabilizer(I think it is about 15 years old) with a 10 inch Cartel side rod mounted with a Cartel deluxe vbar.

CX Medallion 700 arrows with 82 grain points or CX Medallion 550's with 110 grain points

I shoot either a Carter two Shot wrist strap release or a Carter 3 thumb release.


----------



## I3ullsEyE

Ok so I don't quite feel so out of place then. Here is my setup. What kind of poundage are you guys setup for. I've got my bow setup with 50-60lb limbs and even at 55lbs I get tired fairly quickly after 40-50 shots. Should I get 40lb limbs?


----------



## tabarch

I3ullsEyE said:


> Ok so I don't quite feel so out of place then. Here is my setup. What kind of poundage are you guys setup for. I've got my bow setup with 50-60lb limbs and even at 55lbs I get tired fairly quickly after 40-50 shots. Should I get 40lb limbs?


No need in doing that you will be supprised at how fast you can build yourself up to the 112 shots needed for a field round. If you are shooting 50 shoots at 55lb's just back your bow off to 50lb's and just work your way up to the 112. Backing it off will allow you to get to 75 or 80 shots alot quicker than you think and after you get to 112 and get comfortable at 50 and you want to increase it some you can a couple of pounds at a time until you get to where you want it. And by the way nice looking rig.
Terry


----------



## IGluIt4U

Remember too, you are only shooting four arrows at a target... three others will shoot with you, and then you move... you'll have time to recover.. :wink:


----------



## Stash

Just getting my FITA/Field bow set up today...

Martin Scepter 4 Mag/Nitrous, 60#/29.25" (Replaces my old Scepter 2 Elite/Fury)
Easton Navigator, 27", 100 gr points, pin nocks, FF187
452X string/cables
Sure Loc Challenger, araz2114-made scope, 7X lens, Tru Peep Micro
Homemade .010" blade launcher
Carter BK3D release
Easton aluminum 28" stabilizer, Doinker + weights, Doinker + weights as a counter balance.


----------



## The Swami

My bow has been plastered on this site enough, so I will just give you the details.

Mathews Conquest 3
64lbs.
27 in Mini Max
GKF Infinity with .010 blade
28.5 in Doinker Carbon Elite with 2 weights on the end.
Carter Can 2 mounted on 3in Toxonics offset bracket.
Shibuya Ultima CP 520 sight.
CR Apex Target scope with 4x Verde lense
Tungsten Dampner on top of riser, Brass on bottom
String and cable is Stone Mountain 452X custom string, 20 strands on both.

Release is Carter Solution 2.5 Four Finger

Arrow is Easton A/C/E 430 at 28 inches with Stainless 100gr points. Vantec Super Spine 1.8 Vanes, G Nocks. 320 grains


----------



## VA Vince

Brown Hornet said:


> How are you liking the vanes?


Pretty nice. I had 2 come off in the target....used some goat tuff and those vanes are staying put now.


----------



## psargeant

S4 Elite Nitrous X 27.75" 58 lbs- 
Ranger Strings
CJ ANTS EVO 2 with Tru Spot 6X 1/4" grind lens
Brite Site Pro Tuner with Martin Mojunt
Genesis 5 Star Stabilizer and Doinker Shorty for a back weight
CX MAxima 150, 27", FF Shield 187, 93 grains in the nose, uni-bushings and G nocks.
Carter Evo +

No pictures at the moment, but this bow is a custom Moose Ridge set up...maybe I will try and post a few later


----------



## supertecshooter

My setup is a 
Supertec 60# 30"
Sword Pins
Lightspeed 500
Bowmaniac vbar set


----------



## mdbowhunter

I3ullsEyE said:


> Ok so I don't quite feel so out of place then. Here is my setup. What kind of poundage are you guys setup for. I've got my bow setup with 50-60lb limbs and even at 55lbs I get tired fairly quickly after 40-50 shots. Should I get 40lb limbs?


Just drop it down to @ 50#. There are MANY good archers here in MD who shoot around that poundage. No big deal...I'm doing it too.


----------



## Ode1891

Jerry, being BHFS, are you able to use 5 pins and still find a good reference for 65, 70 and 80? If I could find a bigger sight window, I would not be as concerned about trajectory, but as it is at 260fps, I'm guessing at 70 and 80 yards. Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet

I3ullsEyE said:


> Ok so I don't quite feel so out of place then. Here is my setup. What kind of poundage are you guys setup for. I've got my bow setup with 50-60lb limbs and even at 55lbs I get tired fairly quickly after 40-50 shots. Should I get 40lb limbs?


No...just turn it down to 50lbs if that is all you can handle.....no need to get 40lb limbs. Even if you did get new limbs I would get 50lb limbs...

I shoot 58-60lbs usually but could shoot more but I don't need to shoot any more.


----------



## Brown Hornet

supertecshooter said:


> My setup is a
> Supertec 60# 30"
> Sword Pins
> Lightspeed 500
> Bowmaniac vbar set


How is that your field setup.....

the speed limit is 280fps....when I shot that bow on 27.5" with a 360 grain arrow I was around 275 fps.....

did you think you were in the 3D forum:wink:


----------



## thunderbolt

Ok here's what I've got--
S4 Elite FURIOUS X 28" 58 lbs.
Sureloc Challenger w/ Superscope 6X
Hooded superpeep w/ #1 clarifier @3/64"
30' Superstix w/tuner
Homemade .010" blade
As far as arrows- so far 28" 3-39 acc's with 1.5 x vanes and 100 grain pts.

Arrows need work but they'll do for now. Hope to switch to some Navigators as the season progresses.

Haven't shot FITA or Field in years, but looking forward to trying some out this year...


----------



## Macaholic

here's a mess of them:

left is a freakcurve setup olympic style, deadly @ 50yds and in, the longer shots were a challenge

center is my new Mystic, eliteX, Cracker's Strings, Protuner rest, Copper John sight with Britesite scope/Truespot lens, Doinker, CX Maxima3D Seect 150's @ 310gr...270fps

right is Jarlicker's S4X...gets'r done with his setup:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Ode1891 said:


> Jerry, being BHFS, are you able to use 5 pins and still find a good reference for 65, 70 and 80? If I could find a bigger sight window, I would not be as concerned about trajectory, but as it is at 260fps, I'm guessing at 70 and 80 yards. Dave


Dave,
Funny you should ask. I'm experimenting with different pin settings this year. JAVI advocates a system where you have a pin on the target at all times. But, you need enough speed to get there. Right now I'm trying 25, 35, 45, 60 and 75 yards. Heading to AAA at lunch time to give it a try. If you hear a BIG scream...you'll know it didn't work!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ode1891 said:


> Jerry, being BHFS, are you able to use 5 pins and still find a good reference for 65, 70 and 80? If I could find a bigger sight window, I would not be as concerned about trajectory, but as it is at 260fps, I'm guessing at 70 and 80 yards. Dave


I am not Jerry 

But I do play with BHFS setups from time to time:wink: I usually just shoot the standard 20-30-40-50-60 pin settings. For the 65 you barely need to hold off....the 70 and 80 you need to shoot to see where you need to hold....there are a few tricks to figuring it out...or at least getting in a good range:wink: But you don't need a bigger sight window. When I shot a lot of BHFS a few summers ago I was in the 260-270 range and had no problems at all.

You just need to spend some time shooting the setup to learn how to hold on each target....:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> I am not Jerry
> 
> But I do play with BHFS setups from time to time:wink: I usually just shoot the standard 20-30-40-50-60 pin settings. For the 65 you barely need to hold off....the 70 and 80 you need to shoot to see where you need to hold....there are a few tricks to figuring it out...or at least getting in a good range:wink: But you don't need a bigger sight window. When I shot a lot of BHFS a few summers ago I was in the 260-270 range and had no problems at all.
> 
> You just need to spend some time shooting the setup to learn how to hold on each target....:wink:


No you're not! 

Well, I'm going back to my standard 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yard settings. :tongue: IMHO this gives you the best resolution for Field and Hunter rounds. 

Guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> No you're not!
> 
> Well, I'm going back to my standard 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 yard settings. :tongue: IMHO this gives you the best resolution for Field and Hunter rounds.
> 
> Guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks...:wink:


You can't get a good feel for it that quick....I would bet that it will work as good if not better....

You still have to hold off just on the other targets....but you have a pin for the 70 and 80 now.


----------



## mdbowhunter

Brown Hornet said:


> You can't get a good feel for it that quick....I would bet that it will work as good if not better....
> 
> You still have to hold off just on the other targets....but you have a pin for the 70 and 80 now.


I agree I didn't give it a fair try. The 15 yard spacing between 45-60 and 60-75 just looked strange.

Besides, I'm trying to get a setup together NOW. :tongue: Just trying to minimize how many crispies I donate to Hornet's archery fund!


----------



## Swerve's CEO

Here's my Mystic:
Trophy Taker Rest
Sureloc Sight
Extreme 6x Scope
Specialty peep #2 clarifier
Doinker Stabilizer setup
Nealys Custom Strings
54 lbs, 251 fps, 28 1/4" dl
Navigator 480's @ 27" - 341 grains
Evo+ release
Total bow weight... 7.7 lbs


----------



## Brown Hornet

mdbowhunter said:


> I agree I didn't give it a fair try. The 15 yard spacing between 45-60 and 60-75 just looked strange.
> 
> Besides, I'm trying to get a setup together NOW. :tongue: Just trying to minimize how many crispies I donate to Hornet's archery fund!


They won't be donated...they will be taken:wink:


----------



## Ode1891

DAG

Aren't there any other pictures of BHFS rigs? Comon, step on up, don't be ashamed of that $800 set up......


----------



## mdbowhunter

Ode1891 said:


> DAG
> 
> Aren't there any other pictures of BHFS rigs? Comon, step on up, don't be ashamed of that $800 set up......


Here ya go Dave. Like Eric Clapton's favorite Strat...'Blackie'.


----------



## RchurE

I'll have to get pics later but after a long grueling 10+ week wait my field bow is here and half way set up.


08 Jade Green Pro Elite XT3500 limbs
51 lbs. 30" draw Cam 1/2 Plus
3-28 ACC's, 100 gr. points, True Flight feathers (for now, I got some 187 shield cut Flex Fletch the other day that I'm going to replace them with when I wear the feathers out)
CJ Evo2
Specialty Super Scope 6X
Doinker Carbon Field 30" bar (I have the matching V's but currently I like the bow without them with the low holding weight)
Pro Tuner Stainless

*245 FPS!*:tongue:


----------



## 12 rings only

*First go 'round for me...*

My 3-d set-up will have to do for now...
2006 Ultra-Elite, spiral cams
51 lbs
Easton Lightspeed 400's
Sure-Loc Supreme
Viper Scope 4x lens
GKF Golden Premier
Posten main and back stabs


----------



## stevegabriel

Macaholic said:


> ... left is a freakcurve setup olympic style...



Pardon my ignorance: what's a freakcurve? Just a metal risered recurve? Or is it like a warf, a compound riser with ILF recurve limbs?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## swerve

stevegabriel said:


> Pardon my ignorance: what's a freakcurve? Just a metal risered recurve? Or is it like a warf, a compound riser with ILF recurve limbs?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


A friendly corruption of recurve.


----------



## Dave T

Steve, among the wheel set "freakcurve" seems to be a derogatory name for any recurve, i.e. only a freak would shoot one. It's the same kind of thing as the trad crowd calling compounds "training wheels".

Dave


----------



## supertecshooter

Brown Hornet said:


> How is that your field setup.....
> 
> the speed limit is 280fps....when I shot that bow on 27.5" with a 360 grain arrow I was around 275 fps.....
> 
> did you think you were in the 3D forum:wink:


In Australia we shoot ifaa and the limit is 300fps and mine chronos at 299


----------



## Brown Hornet

supertecshooter said:


> In Australia we shoot ifaa and the limit is 300fps and mine chronos at 299


:thumb: That makes since:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7

Swerve's CEO said:


> Here's my Mystic:
> Trophy Taker Rest
> Sureloc Sight
> Extreme 6x Scope
> Specialty peep #2 clarifier
> Doinker Stabilizer setup
> Nealys Custom Strings
> 54 lbs, 251 fps, 28 1/4" dl
> Navigator 480's @ 27" - 341 grains
> Evo+ release
> Total bow weight... 7.7 lbs


What aiming retical is that on your lense, please?


----------



## str8arrow

*Sight tape*

Swerve,

What program are you using to print your sight tape?


----------



## thunderbolt

str8arrow said:


> Swerve,
> 
> What program are you using to print your sight tape?


Looks like it's from ONTARGET Software for archers.. Easy to use and print sight tapes!


----------



## Brown Hornet

thunderbolt said:


> Looks like it's from ONTARGET Software for archers.. Easy to use and print sight tapes!


Yep that is what it is...


----------



## mdbowhunter

I think Swerve's scope needs a haircut and a beard trim. :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7

mdbowhunter said:


> I think Swerve's scope needs a haircut and a beard trim. :wink:


Either that or a cut and color and a brazilian wax. Runs about $240, don't ask how I know.


----------



## Robert58

Martin Scepter II with Nitrous A Cams 65% let-off Mini Mods
48 Lbs. 26" AMO Draw
Toxonics 3500 Sight
Specialty 1 5/8" Scope
6X Lens with 1/8" stick on Orange Dot
3/64" Fletcher Peep
Golden Key Superstar Rest
X-Ring 29" Stabalizer
Easton C2 Epic 400 Arrows
E.W. Bateman Stay Put Tab with Cordovan Face


----------



## Brown Hornet

The new field machine has arrived


----------



## thunderbolt

Brown Hornet said:


> The new field machine has arrived


Nice "sticker" but are there any other pictures yet?:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

thunderbolt said:


> Nice "sticker" but are there any other pictures yet?:mg:


There are other pics...I built it last night...actually didn't take long to put the ENTIRE BOW together...the bow didn't have ONE thing on it when I got it.....it was just like it was when Martin goes to build it...a WHOLE bunch of pieces in plastic

Took me about an 1-1 1/2 hours to get all together and in time....the draw is about 1/4-3/8" long and I will fix that tonight...and I need to build a set of strings for it...but one is together and the other will get put together this weekend....maybe.

But here are some pics I took late last night in the bow Dungeon...I will get some better pics today or tomorrow outside.


----------



## str8arrow

Thanks for the info on the software! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here's a couple better ones:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ahh.. the RoboHornet is lookin good man... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Ahh.. the RoboHornet is lookin good man... :thumb: :cheers:


If you are nice...I amy let you hold it one time


----------



## jimineecricket

*my bow*

Gonna play with this set up.
A7 60lbs
4570 cheetahs 333 gr. (130gr tip) elite spin wings and pin nocks
11.5 inch elite doinker
string tammer
400 sureloc
hha 019 pro series scope ( playing around with a 4 power lens but will probalbly shoot BHFS class and take it out)

Shoot a 100 yrds like a dream even in a cross wind


----------



## RchurE

RchurE said:


> I'll have to get pics later but after a long grueling 10+ week wait my field bow is here and half way set up.
> 
> 
> 08 Jade Green Pro Elite XT3500 limbs
> 51 lbs. 30" draw Cam 1/2 Plus
> 3-28 ACC's, 100 gr. points, True Flight feathers (for now, I got some 187 shield cut Flex Fletch the other day that I'm going to replace them with when I wear the feathers out)
> CJ Evo2
> Specialty Super Scope 6X
> Doinker Carbon Field 30" bar (I have the matching V's but currently I like the bow without them with the low holding weight)
> Pro Tuner Stainless
> 
> *245 FPS!*:tongue:


I posted the details the other day. I decided to put the V's on and see how they feel. Here's a pic of the setup. Not a very good one, it was right at dark and it doesn't do the Jade Green justice.


----------



## badgerpro

*My Rig*

sorry no pics

Hoyt Pro Elite, 60#, XT 2000 Limbs, Cam.5
Sure Loc with a 6x black eagle scope
Trophy Take with a sigle hole narrow .10 launcher
Doinker 28" Elite stabilizer with easton A/C/E 10" v-bars 
Doinker mounted on the riser under the handle (i like lots of weight)
Easton 520 Pro Tours with 100 grain bulge points and easton pins and nocks
My own strings
Carter Just Cuz release
And an Angel field quiver to carry all of my other gear.

Getting 271 FPS with this rig at 27" draw SWEET!!!!!

BP


----------



## firetrev

Just for something different,

06 Constitution
28" draw
49.9 lbs
half a NAP quick tune with a cartel button
8" shock blocker
no sight
finger release
500 lightspeeds with 2" flex fletch, uni bushing & g nocks
about 280 fps (I'm also in Australia)

looks weird, shoots very well. PB's all over the place.


----------



## 3B43

I just bought a new target bow (last week) and will be shooting it for 3d (Redding this weekend) and field

Mathews Apex, red & black, @ 29"
Spot Hogg Hunter-It
Spot Hogg Lizard rest (don't remember the name of it)
Posten 10" stabilizer w/my own SS weight
Winner's Choice red/black strings
CE 3d Select arrows @ 350 grns doing 275


----------



## swerve

mdbowhunter said:


> I think Swerve's scope needs a haircut and a beard trim. :wink:


Now I don't know how I missed this one.:embara: That's the CEO's set up. Looks kind of funny, but its a great way to use your scope cover for a shade on those tough shots that the sun ain't just right:wink:


----------



## Nino

Field bow #1 Black and camo Conquest 4 W/ Mini Max cam. 59# 29" 
28" 450 Nano XR's w/ 100gr points Flex Fletch 187 vanes Easton pin nocks
Tru Ball Axcel AX3000 W/ Shrewd 5X scope .019 razor up pin lit up with a DXLP light and blue fiber. Trophy Taker Spring Steel Micro I W/Narrow .010 blade AEP 28" front rod and AEP 7.5" side rods AEP V-bar mount. Simms cable slide Strings and cables 452X made by me.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Man those are some BRIGHT STRINGS :fear:

Guess I have to shoot in shades now


----------



## WA Elk hunter

*My setup...*

05 McPherson Bishop 66 lbs (had to turn it down to be around 280 fps)
370 gr arrows
Toxonics 4x scope
Hoyt 34" stabilizer


----------

